# Testosterone cream



## 07bobber (Jun 5, 2010)

My dr prscribed me 1/2 ml a day of bioidentical 200mg cream and wants me to take zinx and indole 3 carbinol, I am 37 with a 326 test level, any other supps or vitamin suggestions


----------



## Built (Jun 5, 2010)

So, at best you'll absorb 10mg daily, for a dosing of 70mg per week. 

This is about half what you likely need.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 5, 2010)

07bobber said:


> My dr prscribed me 1/2 ml a day of bioidentical 200mg cream and wants me to take zinx and indole 3 carbinol, I am 37 with a 326 test level, *any other supps or vitamin suggestions*



yup, injectable testosterone.


----------



## Built (Jun 5, 2010)

^^ That.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 5, 2010)

Prince said:


> yup, injectable testosterone.


 That was exactly what I was thinking. I did 6 weeks with the cream and it sucked.


----------



## MDR (Jun 5, 2010)

Gotta pin, no way around it.


----------



## 07bobber (Jun 5, 2010)

I will try for the 3 months he wants, how do I go injectable with raising my estrogen levels


----------



## Built (Jun 5, 2010)

Um, you figure the bioidentical won't raise your estrogen levels?


----------



## 07bobber (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't think as much as the cream


----------



## 2tomlinson (Jun 5, 2010)

I used the cream (compounded at a pharmacy, not the gel) for three months and it raised my testosterone level from 400-something to 600-something.  The problem with the cream/gel is that it is potentially dangerous to the women in your life (they absorb it much more efficiently, according to my MD) and it is seriously dangerous to any children with whom you come in contact.  I started pinning Test C weekly about four months ago and much prefer the injection then slopping that cream shit on everyday, then worrying about my girlfriends growing mini-penises (it can happen!).  Now my test level is a very consistent 900-1000, and I feel very zippity-do-dah all the merry day.


----------



## Perdido (Jun 6, 2010)

07bobber said:


> I will try for the 3 months he wants, how do I go injectable with raising my estrogen levels



If you keep taking the I3C as your doctor suggested, that should keep E2 in check shouldn't it?


----------



## unclem (Jun 6, 2010)

go to a different dr. most drs that specialize in hrt, endo or uro, will write you a rx for a bottle of test c or test e. imo


----------



## 07bobber (Jun 6, 2010)

I really dont want to switch doctors, he is a good doctor, I think he is going through the steps because of insurance, he is my primary but use to have an anti anging clinic on the side


----------



## Built (Jun 6, 2010)

Tell him the cream is too messy and ask for injections. Let him give you the first shot - the standard protocol is one shot every two weeks. 

From there, pin yourself twice a week with one quarter the biweekly dose. 

For example - suppose he pins you with 200mg, and you're supposed to get 200mg every two weeks. 

You see the doc Monday, you get the 200mg shot. 

From this point, pin yourself with 50mg Thursday and 50mg Monday. The 200mg shot will act as a frontload, bringing your levels up quickly. The 50mg pinned twice a week is the same dose, but you'll get more out of it because your levels will be stable. 

Published data suggest 125mg a week will produce high-average levels in most men. Hubby's on 150mg a week and has seen profound benefit from this dose, which he pins twice a week at 75mg per injection. 

Hope this helps and good luck.

PS hang onto your cream - you can use it to boost your levels around workouts!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 6, 2010)

07bobber said:


> I really dont want to switch doctors, he is a good doctor, I think he is going through the steps because of insurance, he is my primary but use to have an anti anging clinic on the side



it really shouldn't matter and he should not care, and actually testosterone cypionate is much cheaper from a pharmacy than something like Androgel, so you insurance would be happy. if he ran an anti-aging clinic than he would know how much more effective injections are than any creams or gels.


----------



## Built (Jun 6, 2010)

Prince, he's not using androgel - he's using bioidentical test. That's compounded at a pharmacy and usually quite cheap. (although I agree with you 100% on inject being the way to go, and cheaper still than the cream)


----------



## 07bobber (Jun 7, 2010)

My worry is producing estrogen, my bitch tits don't need to get any bigger, they are not that bad but don't need to get worse

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------

